# Waffle Haus!



## SnowRider (Jan 7, 2007)

I love these things. Killington has one and so does WaWa. I have like 2 every time I go. Does anyone know how they make there waffles. I have a waffle maker but I dont know how to make them. Maybe this should be in Misc. Disscusion? Feel free to move it if needed.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 7, 2007)

Okemo has one as well...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 7, 2007)

I like it with the chocolate drizzled on it.  They're a bit pricey considering what your getting.


----------



## Brn4353 (Jan 7, 2007)

They smell wonderful!  I'm too cheap to buy one.  A waffle maker is a waffle maker, so that must be some special waffle mix!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 7, 2007)

My son wanted one at Wachusett on wednesday, but being late at night, the last thing that I needed was a six year old hyped up on sugar during a one hour car ride home.


----------



## Zand (Jan 7, 2007)

They're all over the place now. I've had plenty at Wachusett plus a couple at Waterville and Killington. I've seen them at many other resorts too. They taste awesome and its better than going in the lodge and finding a seat, etc. I have one almost every trip to Wachusett, however, I haven't had one yet this season. Hopefully Thursday or Friday I'll get back up there.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 7, 2007)

Sugarbush...had to move it for the new construction don't know if it will reopen.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't remember where, but one resort had the Waffle Haus on its trail map.  Was it Mt. Snow.


----------



## Edd (Jan 8, 2007)

Sunday River had two, now they have none;  don't know why but I'd like them back.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2007)

Loon has one know.  Makes me hungry.


----------



## zook (Jan 8, 2007)

Makes me hungry, too. I think I'll be having some this evening when I get home 



SnowRider said:


> Does anyone know how they make there waffles. I have a waffle maker but I dont know how to make them.



You can do a google search (i.e. I found these http://www.recipezaar.com/50468 and http://recipes.robbiehaf.com/W/43.htm). You can also get a special mix at the supermarket called "Belgian Waffles" - it may be a little different than the ones they sell, though.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm suprised the don't get sued...unless they're an affiliate

http://www.wafflehouse.com/


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 8, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I'm suprised the don't get sued...unless they're an affiliate
> 
> http://www.wafflehouse.com/




Note the spell house HAUS...this absolves them from legal action I assume.

I also believe that they are all owned by a very nice lady...can't for the life of me remember her name though.....

They are a tasty treat for sure.

M


----------



## zook (Jan 8, 2007)

hmm, I noticed I mistyped it in my search. sorry


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2007)

My diet doesn't allow for waffles. 


I'd love one of those 1.75 million calorie things, though....


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 8, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Sugarbush...had to move it for the new construction don't know if it will reopen.




Still there at the Gate House chair


----------



## maplevalleymaster (Jan 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I can't remember where, but one resort had the Waffle Haus on its trail map.  Was it Mt. Snow.



Yes, Mount Snow had one in the Base Area and the Carinthia, both on the map.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 8, 2007)

*waffles?*

I've ski'd hundreds of days at wa....

Me never did one...and I love waffles....

ok, I'll try soon...

yum?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 8, 2007)

WWF-VT said:


> Still there at the Gate House chair



In my pic it is in front of the old Gate House Lodge, notice the bubble air Gate House Lodge extension behind it, it was moved about 2 years ago, to it's current locaton, on the edge of the new village and is across from the Gate House chair as you so noted.


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Jan 9, 2007)

Waterville has one right at the base of the quad.  I love the smell.  I love the waffle and I deal with the price.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone know of an accurate list of waffle haus'd mountains? i have a child requesting a ski day which includes a waffle.

i know of mt snow, okemo, killington but would like to see a full list so we can plan a trip around it.


----------



## ccskier (Nov 11, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> anyone know of an accurate list of waffle haus'd mountains? i have a child requesting a ski day which includes a waffle.
> 
> i know of mt snow, okemo, killington but would like to see a full list so we can plan a trip around it.



Stowe, at least used to atop the gondola


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2009)

My daughter won't ski any place that doesn't have one :???:


----------



## vonski (Nov 11, 2009)

there has been one at the base of the Gate House lift at Sugarbush for some time now. But the free cider from the ambassadors is much better cause it is free at the end of the day.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2009)

billski said:


> My daughter won't ski any place that doesn't have one :???:



does your daughter have a list of her favorite places to ski????


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> does your daughter have a list of her favorite places to ski????


  That would be one not-so sneaky way of getting your Waffle Haus list!  No, she goes where we go.  What really gets her mad is that most Waffle Haus are only open on weekends!


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish the Loaf had a waffle haus.


----------



## crank (Nov 11, 2009)

Stratton has 2, 1 at Sunbowl and 1 at the gondola base.  Ste Anne has a Crepe tent at the base of their gondola, but I like the Waffle Haus better.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2009)

Skimaine said:


> I wish the Loaf had a waffle haus.



There used to be a crepe shack.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2009)

the problem I have with a waffle house is pairing a beverage.......suppose a spiked coffee offering might work


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> There used to be a crepe shack.



:lol: Good one!


----------



## vcunning (Nov 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> anyone know of an accurate list of waffle haus'd mountains? i have a child requesting a ski day which includes a waffle.
> 
> i know of mt snow, okemo, killington but would like to see a full list so we can plan a trip around it.



There was a name change (last year, I believe), they are now called the Waffle Cabin.

Here's a list of locations.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2009)

vcunning said:


> There was a name change (last year, I believe), they are now called the Waffle Cabin.
> 
> Here's a list of locations.



gold star for you vcunning!!  thank you very much


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

vcunning said:


> There was a name change (last year, I believe), they are now called the Waffle Cabin.
> 
> Here's a list of locations.




Wow! I had no idea that was a stand alone business. I thought the mountains set those up themselves as a way to generate a little extra cashflow. Although, I'm sure they still make some money of off that...either a % of sales or a fixed amount for "rent".


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow! You can order them to have at home for $20/dozen!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 12, 2009)

Now that looks good!  First time I've ever seen what the procedure is...rich batter, probably an iron producing deep ridges..for a light-weight waffle, natural syrup, and yet the last ingredient --> eaten outdoors(or after just being outdoors) = always tastes better than when subjected to indoor air..for some reason...


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2009)

You guys got me going now.   Too bad there is no real pancake restaurants like this near the resorts.  Parker's servings are absolutely enormous.

The only one I know is just outside Pat's Peak in NH.  I might even stop by for lunch if it was onslope!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 12, 2009)

Skimaine said:


> I wish the Loaf had a waffle haus.


I could picture a waffle haus apart of the Tuffulio/HappyTunes complex.  Seems as though there's some room in that place on the backside.  Just Happy Tunes happenning till Tuffulios' dinner time...

$.01


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2009)

They smell good, but for some reason waffles and skiing don't go together in my head...


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 12, 2009)

They taste good, but they smell even better than they taste, imo.


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 12, 2009)

lol i never understood the point of these things?

The are everywhere and only make me hungry from the smell lol


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 12, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> They taste good, but they smell even better than they taste, imo.



mad marketing for sure - mrs snowbunski and i analysed these things and came up with putting sugar in the batter as it carmelizes a little cooking in the waffle maker :idea:


----------



## vcunning (Nov 12, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> mad marketing for sure - mrs snowbunski and i analysed these things and came up with putting sugar in the batter as it carmelizes a little cooking in the waffle maker :idea:



I agree that's the key.  It looks like the use Pearl Sugar, however.  

So what is Pearl Sugar?

"Pearl sugar looks very similar in appearance to the large pieces of salt you might find on a soft pretzel from a pretzel vendor. It is most common in Scandinavian countries, where it makes a pretty topping for many desserts and pastries."


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 12, 2009)

vcunning said:


> There was a name change (last year, I believe), they are now called the Waffle Cabin.
> 
> Here's a list of locations.



Now this is a world class ski forum post right here!!!!

Yum!


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 13, 2009)

We must protect this HAUS!


----------



## reefer (Nov 13, 2009)

Yup, Waffle Cabin, as seen here last year....................notice the crowd around the Lodge....on a Saturday powder day!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2009)

reefer said:


> Yup, Waffle Cabin, as seen here last year....................notice the crowd around the Lodge....on a Saturday powder day!



Sugarbush, 2008.  Midweek, grumble, grumble....






presto chango!


----------

